# Cuesta-Rey Dominican Cameo Cigar Review - Looks can be deceiving



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought a tin of these cigars because I wanted good smoke that was good and quick, and cheap. These Cameos deliver. On first inspection these lo...

Read the full review here: Cuesta-Rey Dominican Cameo Cigar Review - Looks can be deceiving


----------

